# FFA's: Do weight numbers catch you attention?



## bellyboy (Dec 7, 2008)

When you hear that a guys like 300 pounds does it turn your head? Do you start to show interest. I mean whatever situation... at work, with you friends. If someone talks about some guy and how fat he is, does it make you excited?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 7, 2008)

I dunno about anyone else, but numbers haven't ever done anything for me. It's always just been a visual that's turned my head, hearing abstract numbers and not knowing the distribution eh, not so much.


----------



## Cors (Dec 7, 2008)

Weight and measurements, not so much but thinking about the contrast, maybe.


----------



## olwen (Dec 7, 2008)

Numbers don't do anything for me either. I need visuals.


----------



## bexy (Dec 7, 2008)

olwen said:


> Numbers don't do anything for me either. I need visuals.



Ditto. People's weight can be distributed sooo differently from one person to the next, that visual means so much more.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm going to have to agree with these lovely ladies ^


----------



## Esther (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, what they said is pretty accurate.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm, I've gotta say that weight numbers do attract my attention if they are significant. 
Like, if I'm out somewhere and all of a sudden I pick up some snipit of a conversation that's like, "...oh yeah he weighs 500" or something similar, it will certainly cause me to turn my head. 

But other than that... I gotta agree with everyone else. Since the relationship between appearance and weight is relative to the body type, I'm more likely to turn my head if I see a very big man, rather than hear of one. 
And either way, it's more likely to see a big guy than to hear someone talking about a big person and specifically mentioning their weight. xP


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 8, 2008)

When my on/off lover told me his weight of 260 my sex drive went into overdrive. Just thinking about all that juicyness ...mmmmmm yummmy, and to think that he watches is weight is amazing to me.:eat1:


----------



## persimmon (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess I'm a numbers queen? I like knowing weights, clothing sizes, multiples of me, etc. It's certainly not a substitute for sensory stimuli or a cute face, but I do enjoy it.

p


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not a woman, but I could imagine it might have to do with how it's delivered. If it's delivered by the guy, the girl might like that more especially with him there for her to see how it looks on the particular guy, as opposed to delivered from someone who knows him in passing. Also, the way it's delivered could make a difference. If it's said by a self-loathing, whiny guy, it would be far less likely to grab anyones attention and more likely to be annoying or aggravating than if said by a confident guy who's secure in giving the info. Anyway that's my take on it from my point of view.


----------



## Catkin (Dec 9, 2008)

persimmon said:


> I guess I'm a numbers queen? I like knowing weights, clothing sizes, multiples of me, etc. It's certainly not a substitute for sensory stimuli or a cute face, but I do enjoy it.
> 
> p



This is basically what I was going to say


----------



## Ichida (Dec 11, 2008)

Numbers make me notice, but not HUGELY so. More in terms of gaining reference.

"Oh man have you seen Paul? He put on like 20 lbs this semester!"


----------



## Hole (Dec 11, 2008)

Nope. I just think some chubby guys are damn cute. End of.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 15, 2008)

That would be a no.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeaaah  sure does!


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name (Jan 2, 2009)

See for me weight is just a number. You could have one female who is 300 pounds and looks amazing but another 300 pound female who doesn't look so good.

For me, it is all about how the weight sits on the female. I, for example, don't like it when the female's stomach comes in, in the middle creating the illusion of her having two stomachs.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 26, 2009)

It'll make me turn my head, but the numbers themselves don't mean a thing unless I have a face/body to attach them to.

However, once I have a face/body... the numbers mean a lot! Knowing how much a guy I'm dating weighs is a huge turn on for some reason. There's something about that 300 lb mark. :eat2:

Also, I don't really care *how* a guy looks: If he's under 230... that is a huge let down. Belly or not, it doesn't do a thing for me if I can easily lift him up.


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 26, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> When my on/off lover told me his weight of 260 my sex drive went into overdrive. Just thinking about all that juicyness ...mmmmmm yummmy, and to think that he watches is weight is amazing to me.:eat1:



Agreed. Once I have that body and face, the numbers are etched onto my brain.
I think "260" (or whatever the mark may be) and I'm already humping the nearest pillow. haha

Someone mentioned being a size queen. I'm all about that. After a while of dating, I'll get curious: what pant size is he? etc


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> Agreed. Once I have that body and face, the numbers are etched onto my brain.
> I think "260" (or whatever the mark may be) and I'm already humping the nearest pillow. haha
> 
> Someone mentioned being a size queen. I'm all about that. After a while of dating, I'll get curious: what pant size is he? etc



Ha, so what about guys between 230 and 260...they are in the grey zone.
I'm 250, but I'm not _looking_, just curious about your two preceding statements.

-Uriel


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 26, 2009)

I believe that the weight numbers are initial reference for some, but as said in earlier posts that height and weight numbers can make things really different.

I worked with a fellow who was'nt much over 5'5", and weighed much less than me, but was every bit as round me. 

I throw the numbers around sometimes, but do realize that they are just numbers.....


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

its funny,,i hadn't thought about it before but i have no IDEA how much my gf weighs! We have been dating for a year..so i guess its something that really doesnt bother me not to know...Tis just a number after all..
hmm actually though..i'm curious now! lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 26, 2009)

My boyfriends weight definitely attracts me, although hes trying to lose for health reasons which I am happy to help him do. But looks are definitely more of a turnon for me. My last boyfriend was 230....but he was a bodybuilder. And he has 5'9 ish. so numbers arent always so telling as many of you have said.


----------



## Kahlan_FFA (Jan 27, 2009)

For me hearing numbers in a passing conversation will get my attention but won't excite me. on the other hand my guy whispering in my ear just how much he weighs now *melt*:smitten:


----------

